# What are the best gloves for gym?



## LionRampant

The gloves i use at the gym are getting a bit worn and tearing in places. What gloves does everyone use?


----------



## solidcecil

Hands


----------



## Kermit2

As above (with chalk when required)


----------



## johnnya

I'll just put the kettle on this could be a long one


----------



## Ben_Dover

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/myprotein-liquid-chalk/10529941.html


----------



## mccreesh

dont wear gloves!

let the bar crack, rip, tear and dry out all the skin and turn your hands into manhands.

calluses = greatness


----------



## Big ape

gloves lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Gloves are only worn by guys looking to keep their hands soft for when they give their boyfriend a handjob......


----------



## K1NGCA1N

^^^^^^^this

Gloves?? Wtf man up and use your hands!


----------



## AK-26

http://www.rdxinc.co.uk/authentic-rdx-gel-weight-lifting-training-gloves-gray-red/


----------



## EctoSize

*face in hands* *shakes head*


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mits my mits! Naked


----------



## big steve

and a belt for bench pressing too!


----------



## Echo

The best gloves at the ones that match your purse


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Gloves are only worn by guys looking to keep their hands soft for when they give their boyfriend a handjob......


is that why you wear them and a sweat band 

View attachment 142298


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> is that why you wear them and a sweat band
> 
> View attachment 142298


Just for you  and the sweat band is to wipe yourself off after you've finished on my face


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Just for you  and the sweat band is to wipe yourself off after you've finished on my face


thats thoughtful , do you and claire swap bands :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> thats thoughtful , do you and claire swap bands :lol:


Yea and we NEVER wash it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Yea and we NEVER wash it


fcuking hippies :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman

weesteve said:


> The gloves i use at the gym are getting a bit worn and tearing in places. What gloves does everyone use?


You know how I know you don't squat?


----------



## LionRampant

simonthepieman said:


> You know how I know you don't squat?


Haha how?

**For the record, i do squat.


----------



## simonthepieman

weesteve said:


> Haha how?
> 
> **For the record, i do squat.


Just joshing.

Gloves are stabilisers for lifters. Time to do it like a big boy


----------



## SickCurrent

weesteve said:


> The gloves i use at the gym are getting a bit worn and tearing in places. What gloves does everyone use?


Just make sure the gloves match your handbag...


----------



## AshleyW

I just got roasted for the same thing, but im sticking to my guns!

gloves are the way forward, I work in IT and shake hands with people daily and I don't want to have cement mixer hands

its like rugby the probs hate wearing hats to protect your ears but look what happens if you don't

most people wear lifting belts and straps in the gym whats the difference ?

ive never seen a homosexual in the gym with gloves anyway lol


----------



## Queenie

AshleyW said:


> I just got roasted for the same thing, but im sticking to my guns!
> 
> gloves are the way forward, I work in IT and shake hands with people daily and I don't want to have cement mixer hands
> 
> its like rugby the probs hate wearing hats to protect your ears but look what happens if you don't
> 
> most people wear lifting belts and straps in the gym whats the difference ?
> 
> ive never seen a homosexual in the gym with gloves anyway lol


Do u tickle people's hands when u shake them?


----------



## AshleyW

RXQueenie said:


> Do u tickle people's hands when u shake them?


nope just a professional handshake plenty of eye contact and a good grip - don't want to rub dead skin from my callouses all over em


----------



## Wardy33

My hands get cuts from one side of my Palm to the other about 20MM thick. I use my hands all day long at work so gloves and moisturiser are a must.. dermatitis kicks up bad.. if I don't use gloves. I got the thinnest leather York gloves I could find so I get as much grip round the bar as poss!!


----------



## Boro Boy

I use gloves so I don't have to touch the hars and handles that everyone else touches after they have picked their noses, a'holes and splashed pish on their hands and never wash afterwards. I've had enough throat infections from gyms to warrant using gloves.

For the record I use a brand called Bionic. And I like the full finger varity. I'd rather go bare hand or with a cut down bit of towel than go with half fingered gloves.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Do u tickle people's hands when u shake them?


He might be in the masons.


----------



## Laurieloz

Impacto fingerless suede gloves.

They've got suede palms and reinforced thumb parts.

Being suede, they also absorb sweat, unlike leather.


----------



## LionRampant

why the hatred towards gloves haha


----------



## Kimball

AshleyW said:


> I just got roasted for the same thing, but im sticking to my guns!
> 
> gloves are the way forward, I work in IT and shake hands with people daily and I don't want to have cement mixer hands
> 
> its like rugby the probs hate wearing hats to protect your ears but look what happens if you don't
> 
> most people wear lifting belts and straps in the gym whats the difference ?
> 
> ive never seen a homosexual in the gym with gloves anyway lol


You have, they're the same ones wearing belts benching 70kg and dead lifting 60 with straps.


----------



## GreedyBen

Here OP and @AshleyW







:lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave

Gloves can actually increase your lifts by up to 15%. FACT


----------



## Carbon-12

cheapest ones from sports direct do me well LOL.. my gym buddy is always taking the **** by asking if they match my purse so i tell him they much his mums coz shes the only person wearing lonsdale :lol:


----------



## spod

sneeky_dave said:


> Gloves can actually increase your lifts by up to 15%. FACT


...after you reach twelve years of age, this no longer holds true buddy. FACT! :whistling:


----------



## sneeky_dave

spod said:


> ...after you reach twelve years of age, this no longer holds true buddy. FACT! :whistling:


Haha I must admit I recycled that comment from another thread about fairy gloves.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

The metal in my garage is sometimes freezing so use some of these to start with until I am warm, or I have warmed the metal a bit.


----------



## eezy1

leather ones. give them a few months solid use and they start smelling like a rotting corpses a$$. can clear urself a nice spot in the gym everytime


----------



## TURBS

AK-26 said:


> http://www.rdxinc.co.uk/authentic-rdx-gel-weight-lifting-training-gloves-gray-red/


Just ordered a pair of these in black, cheers


----------



## mozzwigan

Pro grips


----------



## bizerk

I wear a pair of these till I'm warmed up, coz my garage is literally freezing at this time of year.


----------



## Adz

AK-26 said:


> http://www.rdxinc.co.uk/authentic-rdx-gel-weight-lifting-training-gloves-gray-red/


I use those, rate them a lot.

Feels much better than bare hands, I can grip better and lift more confidently.


----------



## DappaDonDave

bizerk said:


> I wear a pair of these till I'm warmed up, coz my garage is literally freezing at this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 143145


Get a fan heater, warms my garage up nicely. And my gloves keep my handys warm lol


----------



## Stephen9069

big steve said:


> and a belt for bench pressing too!


lol ouch i wear a belt when benching


----------



## Tag

None.

And no, I'm not joking.


----------

